# cert. for dogs



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

Why do people cert. their dogs? Does it make them any better? Does it make them guarnteed to not have health problems? How much does it cost?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

pat2121 said:


> Why do people cert. their dogs? Does it make them any better? Does it make them guarnteed to not have health problems? How much does it cost?


It allows the doctor to look into the retina of the eye to ensure there aren't any hereditary defects such as retinal displaysia or fold, etc. It's very quick and cheap to do as well. I think maybe about $35 or so. And for you living in the metro, there is a great canine eye doc in St Louis Park that' is easy to get in to and is good to deal with. Also, the appointment is about 15-20 min so it's a no brainer on many levels.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

pat2121 said:


> Why do people cert. their dogs? Does it make them any better? Does it make them guarnteed to not have health problems? How much does it cost?


I will only get dogs with health guarantee from now on. Some people risk it, but I have spent over $3000 in surgury on dogs who did not have guarantees, and their hips/acl went out at about 6 months. Now, I would never turn back a dog that I had grown that attatched too it, but it is reassuring that they would buy the dog back if I chose to go that route. That is how confident they are in the breading.

Out of the 4 dogs I have had in my life time, none of them have had health guarantees. 3 of the 4 had major health problems, 1 deaf ear, going blind, enlarged esophgus(sp?) thyroid issues, 4 hip/ACL surguries. I will do anything in my power to reduce the chances of me now having to do that again.


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

at what age are they tested? just because the parents are clear what means the pups will be? I have had dogs for 30 years never had a dog tested nor have I had a dog with problems. what am I doing so right or what are others doing wrong? I only breed sound dogs that I think will make the breed better.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

pat2121 said:


> at what age are they tested? just because the parents are clear what means the pups will be? I have had dogs for 30 years never had a dog tested nor have I had a dog with problems. what am I doing so right or what are others doing wrong? I only breed sound dogs that I think will make the breed better.


Thats a good thing. There are a lot of people who breed dogs just because they can make a buck, or know someone with a dog that is the same breed, thats why they do it.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

If you have been breeding dogs for 30 yrs and wonder why people cerf there dogs??? When I take my dogs for there yearly cerf in St. Louis Park the doctor told me you would be amazed how many dogs he sees every year with eye problems that could be prevented if folks had there dogs cerf done. 
I would worry about EIC more than anything now with labs. You have to know what you are breeding before you do the breeding. I would hate to know how many dogs are breed each year without knowing if they are clear or carriers of the EIC gene.

I would never buy a dog without any health clearances, you would be better off throwing your money out the window. The breeding for the better of the breed is such a crock

Dan


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

if my dogs dont have problems then it must be the other breeders that are not makeing the breed better by have bad eyes. If I had a dog with a problem I sure would not breed them and why would anyone else? Why do you test their eyes every year? If they are clear once can they still have problems?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

pat2121 said:


> if my dogs dont have problems then it must be the other breeders that are not makeing the breed better by have bad eyes. If I had a dog with a problem I sure would not breed them and why would anyone else? Why do you test their eyes every year? If they are clear once can they still have problems?


Some of the traits are not as simple as their parents don't have the issue, why would the pup. A lot of it is if any of the dogs in its bloodlines have had issues, or pups with issues. It doesn't take a genius to know you would not breed dogs with major health problems. There are a lot of backyard breeders that have no idea of any issues in the bloodline.


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree and that is why people should understand bloodlines and dont just breed to a dog cause of what it does in a field trial or how it hunts. When I make a out cross I will keep the whole litter and see how they turn out or give to people close to me so I can see how the cross worked then I will line breed back to make a better dog. I cull the dogs that dont make the cut which takes alot of work and time but most people just breed to the next dog to come along and that is where all the eye and hip problems came from.


----------



## 2labz (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't breed dogs, but I get all of my dogs tested for genetic defects for the love of my dogs and incase someday I might want to breed. I have been burned in the past by people that say there is nothing wrong with my dogs so I bred them. From all of the dogs that I have had, if you see a problem with your dog by looking at them and not useing any diagnostic equipment or testing, the problem was created long ago. I have had dogs with bad hips that you could not see until you put them in an xray. So testing before you breed is a good thing. The same way the doctors test for problems before two people have a baby.

I have, however, purchased some dogs that did not have ALL of the health clearances, but I also spent many hours going through their pedigrees looking up dogs to look for genetic defects.


----------

